# More on HDNet and Dish Network HD



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you have seen here at DBSTalk.COM we learned from Various Sources that both ESPN-HD and HDNet would soon be coming to Dish Network.

If you have not heard by now Dish Network will be offering it's 8PSK module for the Dish 6000 on sale for $49 (Normally $99) this sale which begins soon will run through the end of April, from what we know this sale is being held for 3 reasons.

1) ESPN-HD Launches on March 30th, you will need 8PSK in order to view this service.

2) All future HD channels added (including HDNet) will be in 8PSK format.

3) All future NBA-HD games will be shown ONLY in 8PSK format (this was mentioned on Feb 25th's Retailer Charlie Chat)

Now we mentioned in other postings that Dish Network will indeed be carrying 3 HDNet Channels, we have received comments from users that HDNet would be made up of 4 Channels not 3. We have uncovered a document from HDNet that indeed verifies there will only be 3 HDNet Channels.

The Original HDNet Channel which airs on DirecTV will be going away, HDnet is winding down operation of that Channel. I would expect the Current HDNet Channel to become the HDNet Entertainment Channel.

The 3 HDNet Channels which will be carried are HDNet Sports, HDNet Movies and HDNet Entertainment.

Here is a clip from the 
HDNet Document which mentions that the current HDNet which is on DirecTV is winding down operations.



> Once the three HDNet services are available to homes in the U.S., HDNet intends to begin winding down the operation of the HDNet service that is distributed today by DirecTV. This means that eventually the version of the HDNet service that currently exists, which consists of an amalgamation of entertainment programs, sports and movies, would cease to be available to satellite and cable distributors in the U.S. and in Canada.


If your a Dish 6000 owner this would be a great time to pick up a 8PSK module to enjoy all that is coming soon in HDTV to Dish Network!


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

So, can you have both 8PSK module and the OTA module on a model 6000?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes there are two slots on the Dish 6000, one for your off air tuner and the second for the 8PSK module.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes I have both modules installed right now on my 6000s. The 8vsb module is really nice, it allows you to tun both analog and digital OTA. It will also tune analog cable channels. The only real problem is that guide data is limited to CBS/NBC/ABC.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I also have both modules (just bought the 6000u this month). The 8VSB module works pretty good. It does have the mentioned PSIP Guide issues, but otherwise works pretty darn good.

Since I got the 8PSK included with the 6000u, I can't get excited over this special offer. But I do like that I'll have even more content on this 6000 in a few weeks.

PS. So far it looks like all of this new HD content is part of existing AT150 or better packages. Any news on pricing?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

How about some info on programming? I just downgraded to Top 50 and don't want to have to get the Top 150 to get these programs. Is Dish considering an HD package?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will the 8PSK module be able to tune in the channels that needs the 8VSB?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

No, the 6000 does that with the 8VSB OTA adapter.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Is it confirmed that these HD channels will be on 119 and or 110?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not yet.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Now if I could only get my 8PSK to work with my 6000. Installed it last night and it shows up in System Info and Discovery HD Theater shows up in my program guide but no HD Discovery (and yes I am a subcriber). When I go to select HD Discovery I get the banner at the top with the program info and the screen goes black. Called Dish last night and they said it is either my 6000 or the module. My local installer is coming out tonight to check my connections.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Any news on the monthly costs for these HD channels?


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

I just talked to a dealer here in town and he said that we should expect to hear something on the next customer chat from Charlie. He said that the HDNets, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD, Bravo and 3 other channels (possibly not even HD channels, but ED channels of their more popular services) would be included in the package. He said that some of these channels would also be part of the America's Everything package. He was also told to expect CinemaxHD before any other provider because it was part of their recent new deal with the service. Now this guy is normally pretty in touch with what is going on as he has a contact near the top in one of the Executive offices. The HD package will be very cheap compared to the current pricing of Discovery HD. I asked if it would be over $10 and he said that DISH wants to offer these channels very cheaply.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wileadams _
> *I just talked to a dealer here in town and he said that we should expect to hear something on the next customer chat from Charlie. He said that the HDNets, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD, Bravo and 3 other channels (possibly not even HD channels, but ED channels of their more popular services) would be included in the package. He said that some of these channels would also be part of the America's Everything package. He was also told to expect CinemaxHD before any other provider because it was part of their recent new deal with the service. Now this guy is normally pretty in touch with what is going on as he has a contact near the top in one of the Executive offices. The HD package will be very cheap compared to the current pricing of Discovery HD. I asked if it would be over $10 and he said that DISH wants to offer these channels very cheaply. *


If this is true, I am right now salivating...and waiting...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

So does this mean that Discovery HD will be getting cheaper?


----------

